# What is a "wag" fish



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

My neighbor brought home a new fish with the term "wag" in its name. What does that mean?

I've Googled the term, and it shows up in the middle of several different types of fish names, i.e. Marigold Wag Swordtail, Red Wag Fish and Red Wag Swordtail. But, I can't actually find out what a wag is.

Is it a descriptor, or an actual type of fish?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm pretty certain the 'wag' mean they have black tails/fins

Similar to the 'mickey mouse' means they have what looks to be mickey mouse pattern on their tail


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

That makes sense - Thanks! 

Much of the reading I did, and I think most of the pics I saw, gave me the impression that "wag" meant it had a dark tail. I just wanted to make sure.

Cool!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool, sounds like you got a good answer. One thing i noticed at some lfs's is that they make up their own names and terms for certain fish. Unless i am horrible at google search, for the life of me I cant find a fill called "Buda Fish" They have a boat load of babies at my lfs, and one large one about 18". very mean fish and kinda look like male convicts when young. But i cant find them on the net.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I just tried to find your 'Buda fish' on the net, including Budda fish, Budha fish, Buddha fish, and the letters all run together. As much as I can gather based on the results, it seems to be a term for either fat fish (such as flowerhorns, parrot cichlids, etc), or oriental fish (such as koi, goldfish, etc). Perhaps the LFS can give you the scientific name based on what they ordered. Good luck!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

im gonna try and get that name today.


----------

